# 400+ Pot Plants Seized In North County



## FruityBud (Jan 24, 2008)

*ENCINITAS, Calif. -- *A raid of homes in the North County by federal authorities netted hundreds of marijuana plants and landed three people behind bars, authorities said.

Video: http://video.nbcsandiego.com/player/?id=208567

Officials with the Drug Enforcement Administration said 440 marijuana plants were confiscated ruing a raid of alleged pot farms in homes across San Diego County. Agents had search warrants for several homes, including one neighborhood in Encinitas described as quiet.

At least 100 of those plants were seized from the garage of a man who told neighbors he was a big wave professional surfer, and lived in Mexico for half the year. Also confiscated at the house were two BMW automobiles.

The woman who lived next door said she could often smell pot in her backyard but had no idea her neighbor's garage was packed with marijuana, and is now concerned for her safety.

"What happens if there are people trying to come by here to pick up supplies or that don't know that he got busted," said Michael Goldstein.

Agents say the man was one of three people arrested. He will be charged with possession and cultivation of marijuana, as well as stolen electricity and gas. Agents say he was stealing from SDG&E, so as not to make it obvious on his electricity bill.

"I don't want people doing drugs in my neighborhood. I don't want people picking up drugs in my neighborhood. I mean I have a little boy. I don't want this around," said Goldstein.

Agents said they do not know the street value of the bust until the pot can be weighed.

"The current price for indoor marijuana is something between $3,000 and $4,500 per pound, so it's going to depend on the weight," said special agent Eileen Zeidler.

DEA agents had search warrants for several homes and said this investigation is ongoing, meaning more arrests could be forthcoming.

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/mostpopular/15122902/detail.html


----------



## Fretless (Jan 25, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> . He will be charged with possession and cultivation of marijuana, as well as stolen electricity and gas. Agents say he was stealing from SDG&E, so as not to make it obvious on his electricity bill.


 
   Another commercial grower stealing electricity.  It's becoming the common thread to all these stories.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 25, 2008)

yes Bob it is.  also common it the fact that these are COMMERCIAL grow ops. just like bootleggers of the alcohol prohibition days, these folks is getting rich, growing and selling in the black market. 

I smoke ALOT, all day every day, but I only need 1 plant per harvest to supply me and the Old Lady. 

LEGALIZATION is the only answer.  Grow your own.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't ya love a nieghbor who says she was horrified ?  I mean come on.
 Hey, I wonder what the law does with all those great lights and other grow stuff ? Do they auction the stuff off somewhere ? and if so who would take a chance and buy it ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 25, 2008)

The light goes to schools for aquaculture so they can grow different plants, that what I understand..

Those People that do this 400 or so inside grow does it for the money and make the MMJ looks Bad !!!

It serves them right to get popped for stealing Elect.!!! That my 2 cent worth on that!!

I just want my little few plants to tie me over to the next grow and NOT wanting to make money, Love to have fun while growing.


----------

